# Jack Daniels and apple juice?



## smoking gun (Jul 25, 2008)

I think I saw somewhere here that someone was using this mixture instead of mustard before applying rub. Was I dreaming or is this a viable alternative? I used to make a bbq sauce for grilling chops that was Chicken-n-Ribs bbq sauce and wild turkey 101. The turkey made the sauce really stick to the chops and the taste was amazing. (well I've always had a soft spot for the 101 anyway) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 What affect will applying apple juice/bourbon have on the pork butt? Will it help the formation of a nice bark? or should I stick to mustard?

TIA

SG


----------



## mossymo (Jul 25, 2008)

Smoking gun
I have always found bourbon makes butt quite a bit more easy to work with.....


----------



## walking dude (Jul 25, 2008)

and drink enuff of it, your butt don't turn out, you won't care


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 25, 2008)

I was turned onto a honey flavored jaggermeister that is awesome im gonna try it on some meat. tastes like spicy honey a great flavor for smoked meats. I also make my own apple pie using everclear and let it sit 6 months. It makes an awesome spray for the meat also.


----------



## richtee (Jul 25, 2008)

Be kinda a runny base tho, maybe causing difficulties with the rub adhesion until it dried out a bit. How bout yer JD and apple sauce?

I use bourbon <NOT JD, btw.. that's  sour mash> in almost all my mops and injections. I heard something about Jagr... sounds bizarre. I'll have to test it! Again, prolly need to "dry" it a bit to hold the rub maybe?


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 25, 2008)

Dave,  

Jag my friend is for drinking and drinking only.  I suggest you sit down pour 6 shots.  Drink one every five minutes.  Then sit back drink a couple beers and forget about smoking meat. IMO.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Ya recken whisky might have the same afect as vinegar, opens the pours of the meat, lets rub go deep into meat. Just a thot


----------



## richtee (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, here's my take on the alcohol- first let's eliminate beer and wine as flavor adders only for the sake of their content/ingredients. Their alcohol content is so low as to not be involved in the effects I'm about to propose.

First off, alcohol has the property of lowering the surface tension of water...much like soap does. Wash something with water, yeah- it works..but add soap...POOF  much more effective. This allows the solution to be "wetter" and "clingier" and yes...easier to penetrate mucle fibers. "Pores" is not really correct... it's better thought of as "tubes" really.

Second, alchohol is a solvent... EG will dissolve essential oils and other compounds that will not dissolve in water very well, or at all. Such as the pepper's capsasian, and some of the aromatic components of say rosemary and thyme. This allows these to be more efficiently absorbed into the meat.

Third is the sugar/flavorings of the liquor itself, similar to the beer/wine contribution I mention at the beginning.

Anyone got corrections or additions? Please post 'em!


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 25, 2008)

Rich, that was a great explanation of something...not sure what though.  How many of those little cups of B have you had already this morning?? :)  I'll admit it's real early and i'm just into my first cup of coffee!


----------



## richtee (Jul 25, 2008)

Try again after cup two... I've been up since 5 sooo..  LOL!


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 25, 2008)

I think its more like : MAD HUNKY PROFESSOR.


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 25, 2008)

Rich ought to change his name....I like that Mad Hunky Professor....has a nice ring to it don't ya think?


----------



## richtee (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL... being trained in engineering I have always realized the importance of correct..or at least reasonably so.. vernacular when discussing things. It may make my posts seem more "professorial" then they really are. I'm just a hack- that reads and prefers accuracy in my information as much as possible.

Sometimes I fail, sometimes not in this endeavor, but for the sake of clarity, I like to be as clear as possible...;{)  Hope ya had yer second cup!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 25, 2008)

Great information, Rich.......I have one question though...

How do you retain all that information through copious consumption of JB?

Heck, I can't remember my name after enough beer.......LOL

L8r,
Eric


----------



## smoking gun (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm thinking if you spray the solution on the meat, maybe let it soak in a minute, then apply the rub you'll get better penetration of the spices? What about making a "paste" with the solution and the rub? Would that make a better alternative? I've seen quite a few people that do use rum in their sprays/mopping mixes. I may experiment a bit. The butts are on sale today for 1.09 a pound so I may get 2 and juice 1 up.


----------



## richtee (Jul 25, 2008)

Let me answer that with an old riddle: "What's the best way to get to Carnagie Hall?"


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 25, 2008)

The way I was taught to cook is if you won't drink it then don't cook with it! I love jag and other "drinking only" beverages and they make some of the finest sauces and dishes. That Honey flavor jag is called Barenjager BTW.

I also love black licorice and instead of buying star anise i use several pieces of an Australian black licorice from Trader Joe's and its an awesome substitute.


----------

